# Mina do Sao Domingo, nort of Mertola, Portugal.



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2017)

The lakeside bar has been taken over by a German company which is investing heavily in the resort.
The large car park has been revamped so that Motorhomes are discouraged from parking past a new blue sign on the RHS, as you enter.
Vans are still parking there, but the owners complain to the police, when it's full. The police come and warn everyone to move. Fining those who don't comply.
A Portuguese motorhomer, told me it's because vans come and stop for months on end, buying little at the bar, using the toilets and WiFi and denying access to the car bound punters.
I heard a cop explaining  to a German MH, in good English, 
, " He's welcome to park outside the zoned off area...  as long as he parks like a normal car"
We're in the outside zone. We put tables and chairs out, but don't leave them, when not in use.
The cops warned a French rig ,parked in this zone,because he had his trailer doors open,solar panels free standing on its roof, tables and chairs, spread.. And his awning out. He shrugged and ignored the young cop.
Our Portuguese neighbour went  ballistic.. I learned some new swear words.
Eventually the Frenchman got the message.
There's only 4 other vans here, now.
I'm told that they are going to make a proper aire in the village,as part of the development.
The service point is still working, takes only 2€ coins, but you can get change from the nearby musem.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 24, 2017)

It's a great location,as said,its a pity a few have spoilt things,there was a Brit MH of the same vintage as mine parked there for several months when i stopped in last year.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 24, 2017)

***** said:


> Was that the tag Hymer and the Guy had a new Motorcycle!



No it was an old Merc MH,same as mine but a bit longer,same colour as well,he was parked in the far left corner,i believe it's a regular over winter for him.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 24, 2017)

***** said:


> Ahr, we met a Guy with an old  tag Hymer and he told he long termed there, but on the slab and not the car park by the beach! He seemed to know all about the place and who was who!, and he used to frequent the sort of working mens club there!



I had a really nice meal at that club,met a local guy who said his mum would do a meal,all unofficial as i believe they're not licensed for serving,don't recall seeing the Hymer but i was there around early May so he might've already moved on.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2017)

***** said:


> We were there last year, the day we arrived, the police asked us ALL to move and told us that anybody there next day would be fined! He was polite and firm. We moved back up the track, and instead of turning right towards the road, we turned left along the track for a couple hundred metres. There is a large concrete slap area!
> 
> Try Pomarao, it is only a few miles away and alongside the river bordering Spain



Alas the Pomarâo road has been closed, since mid January.. A rock fall  has damaged th bridge, I'm told.
Could be a long job!.
We'll head towards Serpa and then Caceres.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 24, 2017)

***** said:


> I take it you visited the mine and lake with the copper colour around the shore!



Having a dog that requires endless walks,i don't miss much.:dog:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2017)

***** said:


> I wasn't thinking of you driving over the bridge, just parking there as it is a good spot!
> Love Cacares, park away from the bins!
> We keep saying we will have a meal in the Hostal but we still have to do it!



We love hostals., especially if we can pull off the main roads,to a small town, for a leisurely lunch.
Cheap, simple local fare and a large car park to sleep it off.
We'll give Caceres a look.
Unless we're detained by Republic day festivities here tomorrow.
Our Portuguese neighbour says we have to stay to join in the fun,games and feasting.
It would be rude to leave,he said..


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2017)

*****;818236
I take it you visited the mine and lake with the copper colour around the shore![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Visited it?
> Swam in it! And left the water level higher than before I started.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 24, 2017)

*Quite a few Brits in December*

There were quite a few vans definitely long terming there in December and sadly quite a large number of them were Brits.  A quirky place, and it looked like they were doing a lot to it.  We thought it may loose its charm.  
We particularly loved the white wine at 50C a glass, albeit a small glass!


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 25, 2017)

We took a look at at the old.mining complex. We've never stopped here Long enough,before.

. Looks like early closing day in Hell. Even though it's been closed for over 50 years.
Imagine having to live and work in that environment!
The timing suddenly struck me.

I started work, in the labs at Blakey's Ironfoundry, Leeds, in 1964. One of my jobs was to test the trainloads of iron ore that arrived from Portugal.

This was used to heat treat the castings, Hot, filthy, dangerous and labour intensive process,with hit and miss results. If the castings were too hard, they were brittle and liable to break any machine tools used on them. Too soft..was like plasticine.
In 1965, a new clean electric furnace was installed, using transistor controlled temperature and analysis systems.
It was foolproof, fully automated and ran 24 /7 with just 3 men per 8 hours shift.
The ore trains stopped arriving, the line was removed.
The iron ore that I picked up today,was identical to the stuff that I tested  all those years ago. 

Progress in Leeds caused a ripple that eventually put many people out of work.
Sad, innit?
Or is it?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 26, 2017)

***** said:


> If you haven't been to Cacares the Hostal is the large adjacent building, well not really a Hostal.
> but some sort of Council Building with YMCA and a restaurant.
> Forget the water tap on the bourne, if you have a watering can, there is a cleaner tap where the coaches park!
> Regarding Hostals, I have used them for years when trucking, but the one at Cacares I still have to use. I think later this year!
> Oh, beware about parking at the last bay on the left! There are yellow chevrons to a gate, and the bin men come here most days as it is a bin storage yard!



On the aire.
It's crowded, but have managed to fit under the  trees on the RHS
Thanks for the tap tip. The Bourne looks unsavoury.

I'm the only one using ramps, as we like a game of snooker.
This won't upset the cops will it?
Is the 24 hour stay rule enforced?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 26, 2017)

***** said:


> No problems there at all and we have stayed for two days, each time and we have seen others there for longer.
> For bread shop, turn left at the gate, and shop on right.
> Town further on, about a 10 minute walk and well worth it!
> Enjoy!
> ...



Cheers Graham.
The Hostal/ Auberge Municipal, is closed at the mo.
There's building work afoot.
We'll check out the nightlife later.
Diesel in Spain is about 1.15€ a litre, in Portugal, 1.20 ish.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 27, 2017)

Walked up to the old centre of Caceres, last night,hoping for a tapas and sherry tour. Arrived at 10.30 as crowds of traditionally dressed folk were leaving the cathedral. There'd been a big ceremony and the organ was still thundering away.
After wandering about for a while, marvelling at the lighting and how much improved it was from our last visit, 17 years ago.
We found a very posh bar, near the cathedral.. Garden of Ullua.

Sat outside in the gorgeous square, sipping finest brandy and a goodly white wine for Management..10€ well spent.
8 hours unbroken sleep .

We decided to sidetrack to Ciudad Rodrigo, to look at the Peninsular war site. Lovely scenic drive,through fascinating terrain.

Stopped for a brilliant lunch at Coria, on the way. ALL in 10€ a head.. Huge choices, proper nosh. Took with us the remains of a big bottle of wine and water, for later.
A gem of a town, a resort. We're parked under the road bridge, by the hotel, as you enter the town from the south.
There's an old fashioned arched ex railway bridge by a hotel and the river.
We may decide to sleep here.
-3 degrees expected in Salamanca tonight.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 27, 2017)

After a good siesta, we carried on over the enchanting Sierra de Gata. Superb drive.. Thank you satnag.
 Arrived at the western side of Ciudad Rodrigo.
Crossed  the river Agueda at Arrabel del Puente, by the old, narrow bridge.  Took the second right up to the town walls car park. Ideal for exploring the old town. Bigger vans should take the first right and park by the riverside & climb up to where we are.
Locals were very kind and 4 of them helped me pay  1.20€ for parking until 1100 tomorrow.
Off through the nearby gate for a tapas tour.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 28, 2017)

Really enjoyed Ciudad Rodrigo.
But.now our holiday is over.
Back to business.
We're at Pampliega, by the spring water spout. Just off the motorway,south of Burgos. Easy ride to France.


----------

